# Week-long Trip



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Keratex is good, and in addition I'd pack a pair of Boa Boots. They are great, more affordable than shoes for your situation, and without compromising the hoof. I've ridden, jumped 4', trail ridden and what not in boa boots with great success and highly recommend them.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

The old blokes reckon Condies Crystals are great for toughening up feet. You just dissolve some in water and soak the horses feet in them for half an hour (I think) each day for a week. 

Don't know if you can even buy them now though.

Boots are a great idea. Can be exy though (in Aus anyway)


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just take some boots with you. ride him as normal. If he gets ouchie, put the boots on. My horses can go all day on any trail. But I have a hard time riding them all day several days in a row barefoot.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We usually check with the park or trail owners ,state park rangers or who ever is in charge of the trails what they recommend as far as shoes. We have been to places where shoes were recommended but kept our girls barefoot and they did OK. 
If you have time and the money I suggest getting some hoof boots. I've just started using some Easy Boot Epics and like them a lot. 
Vettec has come out with a hoof pack stuff that is suppose to last 3 weeks. I've not tried it so can't give you a good or bad review on it, but it looks interesting and fairly quick and cheap to use. Heres a link to it I can't remember what the price was when I checked it out but in was in the $30-40 range. much cheaper than hoof boots for a one time trip. Vettec Hoof Care Products


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Hm... that stuff looks neat. I'll talk to my friend about it and see what she thinks


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Durasole produces AMAZING results and is affordable !!


----------



## NewMexicoOutdoor (Nov 30, 2008)

*"Sandy Trails To You"*

Here...thousands and thousands of acres Onsite..of Dry Washes, Creek Beds, Trails ...all sand bottoms and GREAT for barefottin horses. We'll have 6 barefooters this weekend! Dan


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd bring some boa boots, easy boots or something like it. Make sure to check the horses hooves at each break so that you can start using the boots before the hoof gets sore and worn down too much. 

Have a fun trip!  I plan something like it, but my horse has shoes.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Have any of you used the easyboot_bare?

What do you think of it?


----------

